# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Compenso sindaco e revisore unico

## Sgracchioman

Buongiorno a tutti!
Ho un dubbio riguardo ai compensi del sindaco e del revisore unico.
Mi pare di aver capito che, in base ad una indicazione del DM 20 luglio 2012 n. 140, art. 29, il compenso che può essere richiesto da un sindaco vada dai 6.000 agli 8.000 euro per un'azienda fino a 5.000.000 di euro di  componenti positivi di reddito lordi e delle attività.
1) E' corretto tale importo?
2) Va maggiorato del 50% per il presidente del collegio?
3) Il revisore unico segue tale compenso o segue altri parametri? Va maggiorato anch'esso del 50% dato che è da solo?
Grazie per eventuali delucidazioni.

----------


## Sgracchioman

Nessuno sa quanto può percepire un revisore unico di una srl?

----------


## Roberto72

Le tariffe professionali sono state abolite. L'importo dei compensi è lasciato alla libera trattazione tra le parti. (formalizzata poi in assemblea di nomina).
Siamo quindi entrati in pieno far west con "professionisti" disposti ad acquisire incarichi ad alto rischio a fronte di compensi esigui e con società che vedono il ruolo del sindaco/revisore solo come un ulteriore balzello e vanno alla ricerca del miglior offerente.

----------


## Sgracchioman

Nel DM che ho citato ad inizio thread ci sono parametri per la Liquidazione giudiziale dei compensi professionali... quindi pensavo che potessero avere una veste abbastanza ufficiale come nuovo tariffario, o sbaglio?  
In ogni caso il mio dubbio fondamentale riguarda il compenso di un revisore unico di una srl...a quale parametri si dovrebbe attenere?

----------


## paolab

4.000 euro anno

----------


## roby

Segnalo una utilissima video conferenza in diretta sull'argomento dei revisori dei conti, relatrice l'ottima Flavia Silla: sindaci-revisori-silla
Il 3 aprile, pomeriggio

----------

